# Bubble Magus Curve 5 or AquaMaxx ConeS CO-1 Skimmer?



## Stonch (Jan 11, 2015)

I am looking at upgrading my tank to a 60gal display and 20 gal sump. I have heard great things about both of these skimmers. I am interested if anyone has used either and would recommend them.

Bubble Magus Curve 5 or AquaMaxx ConeS CO-1 Skimmer


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

curve 5 in my opinion


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

the co-1 is a pretty good skimmer too


----------

